# A few shots of Baloo!



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been meaning to post some pictures or Baloo my new cocker puppy and keep forgetting...finally I'm getting around to it! 


Coming home








Wearing his snood








Hanging out at the park, getting his socializing time in!








Hauling butt down the stairs with Raven...








Helping mom clean out the car.








Can I have that ball? Please?!








Putting on his cute face.  








Being naughty for stacking....cockers have a stubborn streak, and he is no exception!








We are starting a puppy class on February 12th...so far he seems really smart and eager to learn, so it should go well. He already knows sit, down, and stay. He needs help with come though lol. Cockers are also known for selective hearing, he has apparently read his cocker spaniel manual quite well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Handsome puppy and name!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Sweet baby,


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lovely markings. Keep a close eye on his ears, they are tricky on cockers. I am sure he will be a puppy class star, he sounds smart.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cuter than cute!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Lovely markings. Keep a close eye on his ears, they are tricky on cockers. I am sure he will be a puppy class star, he sounds smart.


 Oh trust me I know! About 95% (I pulled that statistic out of the air, but it's probably not far off) of all the cockers I see have an ear infection...the rest are on the verge of it. I keep smelling Baloo's and keep them as clean as I can, hopefully that combined with a good diet will keep ear issues at bay.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! He is a really pretty cocker! I love the way he's marked! We had a Black cocker when I was a little girl....he wasn't very nice to anyone but my Dad! He tolerated the rest of us LOL!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Aww, he's a cutie. Is he an English cocker?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

kcp1227 said:


> Aww, he's a cutie. Is he an English cocker?


 Thanks.  Yes, he is. I prefer their temperaments over Americans. They seem to be sweeter and more mellow.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

what a doll!!!!!! 

i am glad you shared, but can i please request that no one else post photos of other awesome breeds? i cured my mps with adopting daisy, but while viewing this thread i felt some strange new symptoms.....mbs? multiple breed syndrome?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> what a doll!!!!!!
> 
> i am glad you shared, but can i please request that no one else post photos of other awesome breeds? i cured my mps with adopting daisy, but while viewing this thread i felt some strange new symptoms.....mbs? multiple breed syndrome?


 Lol! Trust me, no other breed is anything like a poodle.  As cute, cuddly, and sweet as Baloo is, he just can't come even close to filling the poodle shaped spot in my heart. I love him dearly, but to me he is kind of boring. He's not always looking for something to do, or playing, or trying to figure out what will make me go play with him. Most people would think he was perfect though, he is very chill and easy going. A walk and some play time fulfills his exercise needs...and he's already 5 mo! At that age, Trev and Raven were literally bouncing off the walls, unable to contain themselves! I'm sure he will get a little more energetic as he approaches his "teen months" but it won't be anything like the poodles. 

I will say he is smarter than I anticipated, but not in the "what can I get into next" sort of way. He learns commands quickly, and things like where he gets fed, what he should do when riding in the car, etc. And it's kind of nice that he can sit still. Hehe...it's no wonder the poodles crash at night, they seem to never stop moving! Even if its just following me around. 

So stick with your poodles...it's almost unfair to the other dogs to get another breed lol. That's why Baloo is technically my sister's dog...and he's perfect since this is her first dog, and no one wants a crazy maniac for their first dog! And thank goodness, he has bonded pretty well to her. All the dogs bond to me the best, I guess because I'm "the dog lady" in our family, but she has done a good job of bonding with Baloo. He loves me too, but he follows her around and looks for her when she leaves.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a picture I took of him today at the park...for some reason he wedged himself into that little spot, then didn't want to come out! I guess it was comfie lol.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Lol! Trust me, no other breed is anything like a poodle.  As cute, cuddly, and sweet as Baloo is, he just can't come even close to filling the poodle shaped spot in my heart. I love him dearly, but to me he is kind of boring. He's not always looking for something to do, or playing, or trying to figure out what will make me go play with him. Most people would think he was perfect though, he is very chill and easy going. A walk and some play time fulfills his exercise needs...and he's already 5 mo! At that age, Trev and Raven were literally bouncing off the walls, unable to contain themselves! I'm sure he will get a little more energetic as he approaches his "teen months" but it won't be anything like the poodles.
> 
> I will say he is smarter than I anticipated, but not in the "what can I get into next" sort of way. He learns commands quickly, and things like where he gets fed, what he should do when riding in the car, etc. And it's kind of nice that he can sit still. Hehe...it's no wonder the poodles crash at night, they seem to never stop moving! Even if its just following me around.


Lol at least you haven't lost your sanity! Of course poodles are the it dog . Baloo is very adorable, can't wait to see him all grown up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

